# Cannot connect to router page om browser



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently am trying to get an open nat type so I can play Playstation network better. I watched a video and they told me to turn off the NAT and I did now it does not let me connect to the router page now, I can connect to the internet and stuff but I can't connect to the router page thanks for your help If you do help


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then click OK. In the command prompt, type *ipconfig/all*. Right click, then hit Select All. Then paste the results here.


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Pachely>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Norma-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.nm.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7E-AC-4C-A2-71-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.nm.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-A2-71-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4888:1a57:f7a8:a054%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 29, 2011 10:45:01 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 30, 2011 10:45:01 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 324840524
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-1B-A4-10-60-EB-69-3C-E9-C6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.85.102
68.87.69.150
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cmc.co.denver.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-3C-E9-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.nm.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 36:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Pachely>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

clear the browser history and cookies and restart the browser


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

After doing that, try using the address *192.168.0.1* to access the router's configuration page.


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

it still says access denied i have a screen capture of it but idk how to post it on here and by restart the browser do you mean close then open or restart the computer?


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

On google chrome it says acess denied error 404 on Internet explorer it says cannot show page or something like that


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Also on safari acess denied


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. You say you disabled NAT [I assume on the router] but your ipconfig /all does not support that. It shows you are getting a dhcp private ip from the router at 192.168.0.1. 

Usually if you disable nat on the router this puts the router in bridge mode which results in your server getting the public ip the wan interface of the router would normally get.

First confirm you can not access the router at the gateway ip you listed.
See if you can ping 192.168.0.1

if you still can't access the router the only choice is to set it back to factory defaults.

You do this by holding in the reset button with a straightened paperclip while you power the unit up. Sometimes it takes multiple times of doing this until the unit is finally set back to defaults.

Once set you get in via the default account of Admin and default password of [I would tell you but you never listed your router. Easy to find in the router docs or on the web]


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

I disabled nat on the router page


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

By the way my router is wrt120n I believe linksys


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Also how do I ping it?


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi there,

I would suggest doing what wand3r3r posted.

Reset your router via the reset hole at the back, you will need a pin or something to hold the button in, keep your eyes on the lights on the router and you will notice after a good 10-20 seconds the lights will all go out and you can take the pin out.

Doing this will reset the router to its original settings and will allow you to connect to it if the router was blocking you.


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

i pinged it and it did ping do you want me to post it here or wat?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, that would be great if you can copy and paste it here.


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Pachely>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=10
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=117
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=117
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=10

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Pachely>


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Considering you turned off nat, you need to make sure every other device in your house is turned off.

Only one device will be able to access the internet at one time due to no NAT so make sure everything is off and try connecting to the internet first.

type 192.168.0.1 directly into the web browser if your internet works.

Turn Nat back on firstly once you get in.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can ping successfully but when you put 192.168.0.1 no router web page/logon box comes up.

Router sounds like its in limbo. Reset to factory and start fresh.


----------



## Username2.0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you tell me the steps to reset all I know is press the reset bhtton but I don't know anything else haha sorry


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

go to the router manufacturers web site and download the routers documentation if you can't find the manual at home. Search thru the pdf file for "factory reset" and then follow the instructions.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if this guide helps. Before you do the reset, make sure to make a note of all the router settings especially IP's. 
Yes, you may also locate and download the entire manual of your router from Linksys site. You will need this to reconfigure your router.


Username2.0 said:


> Can you tell me the steps to reset all I know is press the reset bhtton but I don't know anything else haha sorry


We do a lot of web searching ourselves, try Google. :grin:


----------

